# Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch



## BarschHunter1997 (21. März 2011)

Hallo

Im Sommer würde ich gerne mal mit dem Waggler auf Karpfen( eher kleinere bis 10 Pfund), Schleien und Brassen Angeln. Welches Gerät brauche ich dafür? Welche Montagen sind empfehlenswert? Hier erst eiist nmal die Gewässer beschreibung : Der See ist 0,75 Hecktar klein es gibt fast keine hindernisse. Es ist an meinem fisch platz ca. 7-10m tief. Der 2 See ist ein Größerer. Er hat keine hindernisse wenig Kaut viele Karpfen( bis 25 Pfund ) und viel Weißfisch.

Mein Buget ist denke mal ausreichent hatte Konfa  also Maximal 400 Euronen

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Gardenfly (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Waggler und 7-10m Wassertiefe ist echt ein Problem, moderne Matchruten sind kaum noch für Laufposen Montagen ausgelegt.

Selbst Boloruten stossen da an ihre Grenzen (und sprengen dein Budget) . 
Da helfen nur Feederruten oder flachere Angelstellen .


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

okay dann werde ich mal gucken


----------



## Borg (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Waggler und 7-10m Wassertiefe ist echt ein Problem, moderne Matchruten sind kaum noch für Laufposen Montagen ausgelegt.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....wie kommst Du denn auf dieses schmale Brett??

Es gibt mehr als genug Ruten, die speziell auf das Wagglerfischen in allen Gewichtsklassen ausgelegt sind. Ich fische beispielsweise mit einer Browning Champions Choice Float ohne Probleme mit einer Durchlaufmontage in 8m Tiefe. Wüsste nicht, wo da das Problem liegt? |kopfkrat

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gardenfly (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

@Borg

Die meisten richtigen Matchruten haben sehr enge Ringe,da es kaum noch ernsthafte Matchangler gibt die Laufposen benutzen. Was du meinst sind meistens Float-Ruten oder für den Forellencirkus konzipiert, die dafür an Präzision beim Werfen zu Wünschen übrig lassen .
Wobei jede Laufmontage immer das Problem der unbemerkten Tiefenverstellung birgt.


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Das ist echt ein sehr sehr dünnes Brett. 
Matchangeln mit Slider und Zoomer ist doch aktueller denn je. Man könnte eher sagen es gibt kaum noch ernsthafte Matchangler die das nicht als Alternative nutzen (gerade weil oft ja Pose tragend vorgeschrieben ist). 
Nicht umsonst ist die Claus Müller DVD so begehrt. Auf dessen Seite finden sich btw. ein paar gute Berichte zu dem Thema und den Montagen. 

Die Aussage das kaum noch einer so fischt und das es kaum Ruten dafür gibt ist also schon recht übertrieben.


----------



## Borg (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Was verstehst Du denn unter einer Laufpose? Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du damit eine Laufmontage mit nicht feststehendem Waggler meinst, oder?

Mmh, wenn ich mir im "Matchangler" die Berichte von "Hegefischen" so durchlese und mir die Bebilderung anschaue, dann kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass die Montagen kaum genutzt werden. Und erzähl mal nem Claus Müller, dass er kein ernsthafter Matchangler ist .

Wie gesagt, in den Herbstmonaten fische ich mit ein paar Kollegen recht viel auf Distanz mit Waggler und wir hatten bisher weder Schwierigkeiten mit kleinen Rutenringen, noch damit, dass wir den Futterplatz nicht gezielt anwerfen können.

Was genau meinst Du mit "Problem der unbemerkten Tiefenverstellung"?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein sehr sehr dünnes Brett.
> Matchangeln mit Slider und Zoomer ist doch aktueller denn je. Man könnte eher sagen es gibt kaum noch ernsthafte Matchangler die das nicht als Alternative nutzen (gerade weil oft ja Pose tragend vorgeschrieben ist).
> Nicht umsonst ist die Claus Müller DVD so begehrt. Auf dessen Seite finden sich btw. ein paar gute Berichte zu dem Thema und den Montagen.
> 
> Die Aussage das kaum noch einer so fischt und das es kaum Ruten dafür gibt ist also schon recht übertrieben.



Ah, der Dunraven war schneller .....und sogar noch das gleiche Beispiel (Claus Müller) angeführt :m.

@ Threadersteller

Für 400,- € bekommste schon was ordentliches! Für Dein Vorhaben kann ich Dir die gleiche Rute/Rolle empfehlen, die ich auch dafür benutze:

Rute: Browning Champions Choice Float Match 
Rolle: Browning Carboxy Super Match

Beides leider nicht mehr im neuen Programm, aber sicherlich noch irgendwo im Netz zu haben. Damit liegste etwa bei 270,- €, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Doc Plato (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Mahlzeit,

ich selber fische ebenfalls sehr gerne mit der (Heavy) Matchrute gezielt auf Schleien und Karpfen. Auch mit der/dem Laufpose/Waggler in Tiefen die die Länge der Rute überschreiten.
In der Tat haben diese Ruten sehr enge Rutenringe was manchmal sehr lästig ist. Aber, damit der Stopperknoten leichter durch die Rutenringe gleitet, ist es wichtig die beiden "Fäden" des Stopperknotens nicht zu kurz abzuschneiden. 1- besser 2cm die Fäden überstehen lassen und schon flutscht der Stopperknoten besser durch die Ringe. Wenn man keine fertigen Stopperknoten kaufen möchte, kann man auch aus monofiler Schnur selber den Stopperknoten binden. Dann sollte die Mono aber etwas dicker sein als die Hauptschnur auf der Spule. Wenn man z.B. eine 0,20er Hauptschnur hat, dann den Stopperknoten aus 0,22er oder 0,25er binden.

LG

Doc


----------



## CK80 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Ich hab ne Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float und kann sie vorbehaltslos empfehlen.
Für Karpfen vieleicht eher die Power Float nehmen. 

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/0/150,1,0,96,0,0,1,46__reports_detail.htm


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ,da es kaum noch ernsthafte Matchangler gibt die Laufposen benutzen.



jeder ernsthafte Matchangler wird unweigerlich zur Laufmontage wechseln,so die erforderliche Tiefe die Rutenlänge übersteigt.

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.#c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Nein hast Du nicht.
Der Grund weshalb z.B. auch Claus Müller in Bremen soviele Laufposen Montagen ausgestellt und erklärt hat.

Also nicht madig machen lassen weil da einer nicht soviel Ahnung hat und ein wenig Blödsinn erzählt.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Komisch das ihr immer einen Namen erwähnt, der immer jammert das er die WM's in Massen gewonnen hätte, wenn man ihn trotz mieser Quali nur gelassen hätte.


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Hat jetzt nicht mehr so viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, oder?

Claus Müller angelt in irgendeinem seiner Filmchen an einem 
meiner Hausgewässer und dort fischen sehr, sehr viele Angler mit Matchrute und Laufmontage, 
natürlich geht das für Tiefen von >5m problemlos. 

Heute nachmittag werde ich auch wieder das Unmögliche tun 
und so matchen gehen 

Unabhängig davon wieviele Titel der Mann gewonnen hat kann ich sagen 
dass er sehr gutes Futter mixt und auch ein wenig Ahnung vom Angeln 
zu haben scheint |rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Du hast recht das es von Thema abschweift, aber die Behauptung das ein Angler erfolgreich mit Matchrute und Laufpose angelt wird den Themenstarter nicht helfen.
Habt ihr mal auf sein Alter geschaut?
Da sind einfachere Montagen deutlich interessanter oder in einen Jahr stehen seine Angelsachen in den Kleinanzeigen wegen Hobbyaufgabe.
7-10m tiefes Wasser sind echt ein schwieriges Fischen.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Obwohl ich wesentlich älter bin als der Themenstarter habe ich eine Frage in die gleiche Richtung. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr auch eine Matchrute 3,90m geholt um mal mehr Weite und filigraneres Fischen zu schaffen. Das auch zumeist mit Wagglerpose/Laufpose.

Meine Anfängerfrage erscheint den Spezis wahrscheinlich banal aber ich bitte um Nachsicht.

Wie lote ich meinen Angelplatz mit Wagglerpose und Laufmontage aus? Durch die Vorbebleiung des Wagglers steht der ja immer aufrecht im Wasser, egal ob ich mitten im Freiwasser angel ooder schon 1,5m Schnur samt Vorfach auf Grund liegen.

Da ich hauptsächlich an einem ehemaligen Baggerloch unterwegs bin (und das als Anfänger) kann man sich da ganz schön vertun.


----------



## Borg (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Wie lote ich meinen Angelplatz mit Wagglerpose und Laufmontage aus? Durch die Vorbebleiung des Wagglers steht der ja immer aufrecht im Wasser, egal ob ich mitten im Freiwasser angel ooder schon 1,5m Schnur samt Vorfach auf Grund liegen.



|kopfkrat...mmh, also auf meinen vorgebleiten Wagglern steht immer sowas wie 6+3 oder 10+2 drauf. Bedeutet ja, dass der Waggler mit 6 bzw. 10 Gramm vorgebleit ist und noch 3 bzw. 2 Gramm drangehängt werden können. Dies ist ja auch zwangsweise notwendig, da ansonsten die Montage vom Waggler abwärts ohne Eigenbebleiung auffm Wasser schwimmen würde . Somit kann man durchaus auch einen vorbebleiten Waggler überbleien. Gelotet wird dann also genauso, wie mit ner normalen Posenmontage. Lotblei dran, auswerfen und gucken, ob Waggler untergeht, flach auffm Wasser liegt oder komisch im Wasser steht. Dann dementsprechend den Stopperknoten verschieben bis es passt und aus die Maus.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## FrettchenLinks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

...steht auf meinem auch...ist allerdings ein kompletter Kunststoffwaggler, durchsichtig, und der steht leider immer wie ne eins im Wasser!#c


----------



## Gemini (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Wenn der Waggler am Stopperknoten immer noch wie eine Eins 
im Wasser steht obwohl unten ein Lotblei dran ist liegt das Blei 
auf Grund...

Stopperknoten nach oben verschieben bis Waggler weg ist.

Falls Waggler nach zig Versuchen immer noch sichtbar ist 
übersteigt die Tragkraft Waggler Gewicht Lotblei


----------



## FrettchenLinks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Ich hab nochmal nach einem Bild der Pose gesucht und gefunden. www.angel-experte.de/.../ product/p/9/p98-1.jpg

So sieht meine auch aus. Und ich beweifele das die mit Stopperknoten und Lotblei auszuloten ist.


----------



## Dunraven (22. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Und warum?
Borg und Gemini haben es doch gut erklärt. Hau mehr Blei dran als er tragen kann. Wenn er immer wie eine 1 steht, bedeutet es ja das er schon mit 1-2g untergeht, auch wenn ich keinen Sinn in einem Waggler erkenne der so ausgebleit ist das er ohne zusätzliches Blei schon perfekt ausgebleit ist. Denn so ein Waggler kann ja gar kein Blei mehr vertragen, das aber braucht man ja um den Köder runter zu bekommen. 

Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus das er nicht wie eine 1 steht sondern nur senkrecht im Wasser mit einem Großteil der Antenne draußen. Also perfekt ausbleien, dann ein Lotblei dran und geht er dann weiter runter als perfekt ausgebleit ist das Lotblei nicht auf dem Grund. Bleibt er perfekt liegt es auf Grund. dann eben so lange verstellen bis er entweder nicht mehr perfekt steht (also Lotblei knapp über Grund) oder eben perfekt steht (Lotblei knapp auf Grund). Je nachdem was vorher war. Und wenn man das mit z.B. 10g Lotblei  macht, dann ist das nicht nur nicht perfekt stehen sondern ganz weg oder eben wieder da. Möglich ist das Loten auf jeden Fall mit dem Waggler.

@Gardenfly: Also der Hinweis das es massig Angler gibt die erfolgreich so fischen hilft ihm schon mal dahingehend zu erkennen das Deine Aussage blödsinn war und nur dadurch zustande gekommen ist das Du es scheinbar nicht kannst. Es hilft ihm also definitiv, da er so erkennt das er die ignorieren kann und das er nicht eine Feederute braucht bzw. das er nicht auf eine teilnahme an Angeln verzichten muss die eine tragende Pose vorschreiben. Warum auch, was er möchte geht ja gut.

Davon abgesehen sind die Montagen auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Wie schon erwähnt kann er sich die detailliert bei Claus Müller auf der Homepage anschauen. Nachbauen sollte da nicht sehr schwer fallen. Die DVD zeigt dann auch noch den Einsatz in bewegten Bildern. Das ist also das selbe wie wenn er jetzt eine Schlaufenmontage nach Zeichnung und Erklärung bzw. nach Ansehen der Zammataro DVD knüpfen soll. Das traust Du ihm aber ja scheinbar zu, denn Du hast ja die Feederrute vorgeschlagen und da musst Du auch davon ausgehen das er null Ahnung hat.

Und was die WM Qualifikation angeht, da beweist ja allein die Tatsache das CM die regelmäßig fischt das er eben auch mit der Methode und mit anderen Methoden scheinbar deutlich mehr drauf hat als andere die das nicht schaffen, z.B. Du. Von daher halte ich ihn für ein gutes Beispiel, denn wie Du selber gesagt hast, er ist regelmäßig bei der Qualifikation dabei, andere schaffen das nicht. Das zeigt ja das er nicht schlecht ist.

Von daher verstehe ich nicht warum Du hier so eine Welle schiebst und wild behauptest es geht einfach nicht, und das obwohl es viele erfolgreiche Angler beweisen, und das ist nicht nur CM. Auch ein Schlögel und andere nutzen die Methode.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (23. März 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Alles klar, so langsam hab ich es kapiert. Bitte um Nachsicht bei einem blutigen Anfänger. Ich hatte einfach ne Denkblockade was das ausloten angeht und wahrscheinlich eine falsche Auffassung davon, wann eine Pose "richtig" steht.

Werde mit dem neu gewonnenen am Samstag mal mein Glück testen!


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

ich hab ne 3 meter rute wg. 30-60gr.
geht da auch ein waggler. ich bekomm meine anderen posen nie weiter 20 meter.  wie schwer muss der waggler sein damit ich ihn weit werfen kann aber trotzdem noch eine chance auf schlein habe?


----------



## Dunraven (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Rute zu kurz, Wurfgewicht zu hoch, das ist nichts zum Posenfischen auf Entfernung.


----------



## Slick (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Wie lang sollte den eine Matchrute sein um auf 30-40 Meter Entfernung zu fischen.Ich bevorzuge meist Ruten um die 3,60 Meter zum Feedern,da sie handlicher sind und ich nicht gerade viel Platz zum Auswerfen habe und mit Feedern kommt man an einigen Stellen nicht weit(zu viel Materialverlust wegen den Steinpackungen).Wieviel Wurfgewicht sollte sie haben(Zielfisch:Karpfen BRassen und Rotaugen)?


Thx


----------



## Borg (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit Waggler auf Friedfisch*

Also meine Match ist 4,20m lang. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich auch auf weite Distanz den Fisch noch gut an der Rute führen kann. Bei kürzeren klappt das leider nicht so gut. Als WG sind 25 Gramm angegeben und das reicht auch locker für Wurfdistanzen bis 30 - 40 m. Viel weiter angel ich auch mit der Matche nicht, da es sonst für mich schwierig wird, den Waggler noch zu sehen |supergri.

Gruß,
Borg


----------

